# Exclusive: Seagate confirms 3TB drive



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Exclusive: Seagate confirms 3TB drive (2 web pages).

*Needs UEFI, 64-bit OS and new partition table*

Look for an end-of-year launch of this product.

-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Discounts for Pirate Bay users?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's Pirate Bay?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

very cool, now all I need is a 3TB ipod so i can make all my songs lossless...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

peck1234 said:


> very cool, but honestly I have yet a clue how anyone would need a drive so big...


Yea my sister said that I would never be able to fill up the drive on my first computer because it had a really big 3.1 GB drive. 

If it's there it will get used.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a pair of 1.5TB drives in my NAS in RAID-1 format, there's still plenty of room on them, so I'm not ready for something larger just yet.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know someone that most have a house full of drives because he has for years download movies. Then with so many he has back ups too. That is a lot of drives.


----------

